

What web framework would you suggest for a band? - diydsp

I have some definitively non-tech savvy friends with a band who tour constantly.  I would like to make a simple website for them.  Not something I would update full-time, but something that would let them enter tour dates that dynamically expire, email their fans tour dates and host links to their facebook page and cafepress for T-Shirts and let me write some basic code once in a while to expand it.  Is there a Wordpress theme that would help with this?  Or some other framework?  Thank you.
======
jalateras
For simple websites i usually end up purchasing a bootstrap based theme from
[https://wrapbootstrap.com/](https://wrapbootstrap.com/) and then use
HTML5/CSS/Javascript to complete

I used it recently to build the socialability web site for my wife
([http://socialability.com.au](http://socialability.com.au))

